# IBS + Incontinence + pain. Help Please!



## ChelseaB52 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey! So I am having some serious problems with incontinence and i am only 23 year old female! Every time I feel like I have gas, I have to run to the bathroom because I know that if I let it out, I am going to regret it. It's been happening almost every day now for the last week (and has been a problem in the past). I should probably mention that they are usually small leakages, where my panties will become a bit wet but I can deal with, although last night it was worse. Most of the time it's more mucous but not always.

This only one symptom amongst many and I've had an appointment with one of the top GI specialists in Canada, but he believes it is IBS. I have also had a TON of tests done (with the exception of colonoscopy) and the only thing that came of it was lactose intolerant. Some of the test include: stool samples, barium swallow, barium enema, and blood work. Which means everything serious has been ruled out.

Other symptom that is worrying me is that I often get pain in my lower back and I feel like once I start going to the bathroom, I can't stop. Like, it feels like I am never empty and I have to go constantly.

Please Please Please someone help me or give me suggestions. I read one that said use pads, and i have in the past but it started giving me a rash because of the moisture and friction. I am going to book another appointment with my specialist but it will take like 6 months. I just want to know i am not the only one out there because I am feeling very alone and I am trying my best to not let it ruin my social life but I am freaking out because I am suppose to have a sleep over next week and it's affecting my relationship with my bf greatly.

It's weird because my IBS was bad last year and then stopped for 8 months and only recently in the last month returned.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

hey,

you didn't mention anything about odor so I would like to let you know the reason I feel that you havent gotten any proper responses (maybe some will after I post this) is because you entered a part of this forum filled with sadist people who don't give a fu*ck about anyone who doesnt suffer from odor problems. I certainly dont.

Don't take it to heart, perhaps us LG'ers need that 'incontinence' part in the name of the sub forum removed so people like you aren't left unhelped. Try posting this in another section where people will actually help you, im sure you will get many responses. Here however, we don't like people who have no odor. So to help yourself, take it elsewhere as this section is dominated by people who stink and are angry.

You'll receive all the help and more probably in the IBS-D section of the forum, where there is many people who take shits for 50% of the day.

If anyone with odor disagrees, certainly let me know.

haha


----------

